# How to remove camera?



## Bob_ed (Jun 23, 2009)

Evening all

I have recently bought a 2010 Autocruise Starburst and would like to upgrade the camera which I assume was a factory fit.

At least the camera is in a factory fitted housing which I can't seem to remove easily. (See photo)

Can anyone tell me please if it just prises out of the housing? There is a small rectangular slot at each end of the camera mounting but any leverage I apply just bends the mount.

Am I being too soft handed??

Thanks
Bob


----------

